# how to fix your big body spears



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

ive noticed that alot of the people on here have the same problem that i do on thier 93-96 big body chrome spears where the chrome gets worn out and they need to be replaced well if your in the situation that i am and want to repaint your car but dont wanna replace them until its painted heres a good fix to make them look good until u replace them 

heres how they were when i started chrome was completely faded to white









and all u need is a roll of metal tape









just stick it on and trim to fit









and there u have it looks pretty good


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

just looking out for the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

u tear the old chrome off? for the people that have wrinkles i would think stripping the plastic chrome off would be a good idea


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

are yall talking about that chrome duct tape??????


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

try polishing the metal tape to make it more chrome... lol


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

Great idea for a temporary fix. Of course that tape is aluminum, so it will need to be polished now and then to keep it's shine.

Also, that aluminum duct tape has a real agressive adhesive. You may want to mask the painted areas with blue painters tape so you don't get the aluminum tape stuck to your paint :0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I JUST COVERED MY 8TH REGAL IN THAT TAPE,,,, WITH A COTTONBALL INTERRIOR~!!!! ITS SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK SONNNNNN~!!!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 30 2010, 09:23 AM~17042414
> *I JUST COVERED MY 8TH REGAL IN THAT TAPE,,,, WITH A COTTONBALL INTERRIOR~!!!! ITS SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK SONNNNNN~!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

tape is a good idea and yeah if u have wrinkles its probably a good idea to strip off the peel


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Good idea for a cheap fix.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 30 2010, 07:23 AM~17042414
> *I JUST COVERED MY 8TH REGAL IN THAT TAPE,,,, WITH A COTTONBALL INTERRIOR~!!!! ITS SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK SONNNNNN~!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 30 2010, 08:23 AM~17042414
> *I JUST COVERED MY 8TH REGAL IN THAT TAPE,,,, WITH A COTTONBALL INTERRIOR~!!!! ITS SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK SONNNNNN~!!!
> *


pics or that shit never happend


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Mar 31 2010, 09:52 PM~17060320
> *pics or that shit never happend
> *



:yes:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe ill use this tape to cover the back peice on my cutty you know inbetween the trunk lid and the window? that strip. lol


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Apr 1 2010, 06:38 AM~17063912
> *maybe ill use this tape to cover the back peice on my cutty you know inbetween the trunk lid and the window? that strip. lol
> *


ive known some people i wouldnt put that past lol


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Apr 1 2010, 08:41 AM~17064120
> *ive known some people i wouldnt put that past lol
> *



:0


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Apr 1 2010, 06:41 AM~17064120
> *ive known some people i wouldnt put that past lol
> *


the paint chipped of like a bitch anyways :cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

aluminum tape...
coming to a hood near you.


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Apr 4 2010, 12:12 AM~17089689
> *aluminum tape...
> coming to a hood near you.
> *


its bound to be huge u should jump on board now while its still not popular


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Apr 4 2010, 01:29 PM~17093527
> *its bound to be huge u should jump on board now while its still not popular
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

eh?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

poast whoar


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Apr 8 2010, 05:14 PM~17136306
> *poast whoar
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

x2

+1


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Does they sell water proof aluminum tape? Its mean cant wash car and must afford the rain :0 :0


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Apr 10 2010, 10:24 AM~17152256
> *Does they sell water proof aluminum tape? Its mean cant wash car and must afford the rain :0  :0
> *


last i checked aluminum didnt leak. unless its tinfoil.


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Apr 10 2010, 11:24 AM~17152256
> *Does they sell water proof aluminum tape? Its mean cant wash car and must afford the rain :0  :0
> *


ive washed mine its holden just fine and still shinny :wow:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Apr 8 2010, 04:14 PM~17136306
> *poast whoar
> *


hes my post whore


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Apr 10 2010, 05:06 PM~17154165
> *hes my post whore
> *


nohomo.
can i borrow him for a couple days


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:29 AM~17177655
> *:0
> *


0===D
only one nut for you.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Apr 13 2010, 01:15 PM~17179023
> *0===D
> only one nut for you.
> *



:angry:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

YOU STILL LIKED IT NOHMO


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Apr 14 2010, 11:07 PM~17197163
> *YOU STILL LIKED IT NOHMO
> *



:nosad:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

bahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

off topic


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

HOW COME YOUR NAME SEEMS GIRLY TO ME?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

i have 2 post whores i should start a buissness


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

who's your other post whore?


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Apr 18 2010, 07:39 PM~17230620
> *who's your other post whore?
> *


good sir u should already know


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Apr 19 2010, 08:02 PM~17241529
> *
> *


why so angry ?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Apr 19 2010, 10:08 PM~17242081
> *why so angry ?
> *



IDK Was just angry at the time :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 20 2010, 02:07 PM~17248429
> *:ugh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:run:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 21 2010, 10:00 AM~17257410
> *:run:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

sweet im up to 3 business is boomin


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Apr 22 2010, 07:39 PM~17274428
> *sweet im up to 3 business is boomin
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Apr 22 2010, 07:39 PM~17274428
> *sweet im up to 3 business is boomin
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:|


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

<INSERT SMILEY HERE>


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 3 2010, 03:11 PM~17374896
> *<  >
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

SPEAR


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 7 2010, 12:15 PM~17418908
> *SPEAR
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

damn yall still whorin it up. your gonna catch a virus u kno


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@May 9 2010, 08:55 AM~17433456
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i thurolly enjoyed that thanks rico


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@May 9 2010, 10:07 AM~17433514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i thurolly enjoyed that thanks rico
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@May 9 2010, 09:55 AM~17433456
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@May 10 2010, 03:33 PM~17444981
> *
> *


i see jesus in this picture


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@May 14 2010, 10:50 PM~17495279
> *
> *


this was my myspace picture before the picture with the leporad


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@May 23 2010, 10:49 PM~17581249
> *this was my myspace picture before the picture with the leporad
> *


He kinda looks like you


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@May 24 2010, 11:28 AM~17586357
> *He kinda looks like you
> *


yeah not only am i hairy but my wiener can reach all the way to my mouth (no ****) :wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@May 24 2010, 08:22 PM~17591173
> *yeah not only am i hairy but my wiener can reach all the way to my mouth (no ****) :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

:roflmao: somewhere along the lines this topic got great


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@May 28 2010, 02:16 PM~17633561
> *:roflmao: somewhere along the lines this topic got great
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

ewww


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I was always wondering what was the right way to get those fixed since they have wrinkles and im painting my car soon... this thread is pure genius...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh yeah, better than OEM.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Jun 3 2010, 12:19 PM~17685097
> *I was always wondering what was the right way to get those fixed since they have wrinkles and im painting my car soon... this thread is pure genius...
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

YA DUDE


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@May 14 2010, 11:50 PM~17495279
> *
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

where do you get this marvelous magical tape from?

link?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I think I'm just going to buy new ones. :tongue:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 6 2010, 08:04 AM~17971312
> *I think I'm just going to buy new ones. :tongue:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 6 2010, 07:04 AM~17971312
> *I think I'm just going to buy new ones. :tongue:
> *


at walmart?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

who sells new one? I know they are probrobly expensive as hell but you cant go wrong with new!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jun 3 2010, 08:36 PM~17690289
> *
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

where can we find this tpae or what is teh exact name for it


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2010, 05:57 PM~17995378
> *where can we find this tpae or what is teh exact name for it
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jul 8 2010, 05:11 PM~17995459
> *:0
> *


yes


----------



## 63imp (May 7, 2002)

I believe that is aluminum tape you can get it in the HVAC section of any local home improvement store. But it is hella sticky! I use to to block holes in heating and A/C duct work but, I am sure it is car friendly.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

has anyone tried making a set of real metal ones?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Apr 1 2010, 04:38 AM~17063912
> *maybe ill use this tape to cover the back peice on my cutty you know inbetween the trunk lid and the window? that strip. lol
> *


isn't that peice aluminum? 

or atleast it was on my 80' monte


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63imp+Jul 12 2010, 07:26 AM~18023150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


difficult... and expensive...ive looked intp the process of other like items


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63imp_@Jul 12 2010, 05:26 AM~18023150
> *I believe that is aluminum tape you can get it in the HVAC section of any local home improvement store. But it is hella sticky! I use to to block holes in heating and A/C duct work but, I am sure it is car friendly.
> *


yeeeep

its acutal 'duct' tape 

used on HOT ducts ie, off furnace, hotwater tank etc. etc.


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 12 2010, 10:00 AM~18024370
> *has anyone tried making a set of real metal ones?
> *



some one in here use to make them or at least i know he was selling them uitztekatl1 was his name 

i need to see in person before i buy

here is the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=489915&hl=


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:sprint:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:sprint: 
:boink:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:nono:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:around:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

this shit?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cus that tape looks worse than the condition my spears are in now


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2010, 08:13 AM~18205052
> *cus that tape looks worse than the condition my spears are in now
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

all of you die


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2010, 07:49 PM~18210306
> *all of you die
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2010, 07:11 AM~18205045
> *this shit?
> 
> 
> ...


hey whats going on slo aint talked to u in awhile yeah its very simaliar to that stuff its for heating ducts and shit like that


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Aug 3 2010, 09:00 PM~18221336
> *hey whats going on slo aint talked to u in awhile yeah  its very simaliar to that stuff its for heating ducts and shit like that
> *


but that ones super dull looking .... so doubt its that.. been looking fdor a part ON. or something... no luck


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

here ya go boys bigbody spears http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555529


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 9 2010, 07:42 PM~18268345
> *here ya go boys bigbody spears http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555529
> *



$400 Dammmmmnnnnn :wow:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Aug 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18269721
> *$400 Dammmmmnnnnn  :wow:
> *


Thats a good Price! Try finding some new plastic ones. These are polished aluminum. Im getting a set made for my fleetwood. Ive seen these in person! you cant get any closer to factory look than these. These are had made. This guy does some Bad Ass work!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Aug 10 2010, 12:03 PM~18274526
> *Thats a good Price! Try finding some new plastic ones. These are polished aluminum. Im getting a set made for my fleetwood. Ive seen these in person! you cant get any closer to factory look than these. These are had made. This guy  does some Bad Ass work!
> 
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

modes delete this topic


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Aug 10 2010, 11:03 AM~18274526
> *Thats a good Price! Try finding some new plastic ones. These are polished aluminum. Im getting a set made for my fleetwood. Ive seen these in person! you cant get any closer to factory look than these. These are had made. This guy  does some Bad Ass work!
> 
> *


exact.

they are worth more too... hell of a deal and wont peel like the POS plastic ones


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2010, 07:07 PM~18473122
> *modes delete this topic
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 2 2010, 08:45 PM~18473803
> *:buttkick:
> *



x 2


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Sep 3 2010, 06:47 AM~18475675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha!!!

Has to be fake


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 6 2010, 09:30 AM~18496944
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Sep 6 2010, 02:20 PM~18498638
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 6 2010, 10:54 PM~18502591
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Sep 8 2010, 01:46 PM~18515693
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 8 2010, 07:22 PM~18518351
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 8 2010, 07:34 PM~18518448
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Sep 8 2010, 07:51 PM~18518588
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 9 2010, 12:14 AM~18521511
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 9 2010, 11:27 AM~18524091
> *
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Sep 9 2010, 06:54 PM~18527558
> *
> *


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Mar 29 2010, 03:25 PM~17035474
> *ive noticed that alot of the people on here have the same problem that i do on thier 93-96 big body chrome spears where the chrome gets worn out and they need to be replaced well if your in the situation that i am and want to repaint your car but dont wanna replace them until its painted heres a good fix to make them look good until u replace them
> 
> heres how they were when i started chrome was completely faded to white
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 10 2010, 09:25 AM~18532679
> *:thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Sep 11 2010, 07:42 PM~18543247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Sep 11 2010, 07:42 PM~18543247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 12 2010, 08:20 AM~18546451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



































nohomo


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:banghead: :run:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

whats the best way to get the old chrome off?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98+Sep 17 2010, 08:04 PM~18594339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



proof this topic is useless


MODS DELETE THIS TOPIC


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

get a new set there plastic underneath


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Whaddya mean what's the best way to get it off? It's bolted right through the rear quarters. Remove the carpet, remove the nuts. Done.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 18 2010, 11:17 AM~18597714
> *proof this topic is useless
> MODS DELETE THIS TOPIC
> *



:guns:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 21 2010, 09:14 PM~18626551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:around:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:around:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Mar 29 2010, 05:25 PM~17035474
> *ive noticed that alot of the people on here have the same problem that i do on thier 93-96 big body chrome spears where the chrome gets worn out and they need to be replaced well if your in the situation that i am and want to repaint your car but dont wanna replace them until its painted heres a good fix to make them look good until u replace them
> 
> heres how they were when i started chrome was completely faded to white
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:no:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:scrutinize: 

















:naughty:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

the best part of having internet agian is seeing this is still going lol


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Oct 10 2010, 04:10 PM~18777568
> *the best part of having internet agian is seeing this is still going lol
> *


Told yah Id keep it going :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

We keep it going  :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

word


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Oct 13 2010, 09:59 PM~18804589
> *word
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:no:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:nosad:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:yessad:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:burn:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

im not sure how to feel theres so many smileys


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Oct 19 2010, 10:57 PM~18856616
> *im not sure how to feel theres so many smileys
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Oct 19 2010, 10:57 PM~18856616
> *im not sure how to feel theres so many smileys
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## diamondhill (May 20, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:420:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 4 2010, 05:47 PM~18986610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Nov 5 2010, 09:38 AM~18993421
> *Looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


the spears are still lookin good to


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 4 2010, 05:47 PM~18986610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 5 2010, 05:54 PM~18996317
> *the spears are still lookin good to
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

wheres my other post whore


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 12 2010, 11:20 PM~19056107
> *wheres my other post whore
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

im sad now


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 13 2010, 05:27 PM~19060078
> *im sad now
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Nov 21 2010, 02:49 PM~19125226
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: all this time and u still keepen it alive


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 23 2010, 05:58 PM~19145156
> *:biggrin: all this time and u still keepen it alive
> *


Im trying :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

happy turkey day to all my post whores where would i be without u? :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 25 2010, 12:01 PM~19161324
> *happy turkey day to all my post whores where would i be without u? :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: Same to you bro !!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2010, 01:39 PM~19292861
> *:wave:
> *



:0 :wave:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pos topic


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 15 2011, 12:29 AM~19872631
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:around:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

HOW ABOUT REMOVING THE OLD MOLDING AND SENDING IT TO BE CHROME PLATED?

I THINK THE DUDE FROM KLIQUE CC IN OC CAN CHROME PLASTIC.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

How bout :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 11 2011, 03:13 PM~20068649
> *HOW ABOUT REMOVING THE OLD MOLDING AND SENDING IT TO BE CHROME PLATED?
> 
> I THINK THE DUDE FROM KLIQUE CC IN OC CAN CHROME PLASTIC.
> *


 :0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Now that everythings fucked up, we must keep this important topic at the top, so it doesnt get lost


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

To 
The
Mothafuckin Top


----------



## xiaochun3612 (Jun 10, 2011)

good topic ! 

but i just come here to have a look !

......keep up !


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:fool2:


----------

